# Brand new here!



## bezinga

Hello Lovely Ladies,

This is my first time posting. This is also our first month actively TTC. I feel like I have been blessed with wonderful friends, great career, awesome family and an amazing husband. So I want to add on a little one of our own into that equation. 

I actually didn't even think about trying until I had a pregnancy scare last month due to being a week late and after being stressed out about that week, I realized that I am excited about this and we decided to start trying right after I got my periods (and finished). So here I am on Cycle day 13. 

Still really nervous. I hope I will learn something from all you brave ladies out there and I hope I can help some of you in my own special way too!

Baby dust to all!!!!

M.


----------



## angel2010

Welcome and good luck! :dust:


----------



## bezinga

Thank You :flower:


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## bezinga

Thank you so much!! And congrats on you bundle of joy :)


----------



## bezinga

Thank you :)


----------



## Quackquack99

Welcome :)


----------



## storm4mozza

welcome x


----------



## v2007

:xmas3:

V xxx


----------



## sabby52

Hi welcome to BnB :xmas3:


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------

